# ladder stand blind ideas



## SchulkpEvo (Mar 7, 2011)

Thinking on building a ladder stand blind for all my ladder stands. Are there any plans out there for a DIYer using camo fabric. I know I can buy them for around $40, but for how many stands I have, would like to save some money.


----------



## SchulkpEvo (Mar 7, 2011)

can anyone help


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe you could buy one of the ones from the store and then take that idea and try to replicate it? I have thought about the same but haven't put much thought into it.


----------



## jaym_100 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't have any plans but I am ordered some cordura and am going to make it like the like the ones i've seen at dicks sporting goods. Will be using a pvc pipe frame.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

You can go to walwart and buy camo cloth in the sewing dept..by the yard like 3 or 4 foot by how ever long you want not too hight I have done it ..then use zip ties or black safety pins to put it around pvc etc...


----------



## Tank1202 (Jul 10, 2010)

I did the camo cloth idea in the past, but lately I've been using old Christmas trees and the leafy strings found in hobby stores and zip tie them to my ladder stand. They last a good bit longer than the cloth one do. Just another idea thrown out to you. Good hunting.


----------



## SchulkpEvo (Mar 7, 2011)

Great ideas so far. Thanks. Keep them coming.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

I went to Walmart an bout the camo burlab. It only cost about $10 to do my stand and it works fine.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought a shooting rail to put on my sons stand and it was to small for me so I took there design and made it larger and put burlap on it sorry no pics


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

If you can get some old burlap sacks and some dk green and black fabric dye you can do a bang-up job. need to cut some 2" wide strips and dye them, then attach to the burlap to give it some depth


----------



## SchulkpEvo (Mar 7, 2011)

Was able to make one from PVC and burlap and I have $15 in it. Basic material list is:

2 10ft of 3/4 PVC
2 3/4 inch T's
4 3/4 inch 90s. 
2 3/4 electrical conduit hangers
1 ratchet or tie down strap

Attached the conduit hangers using the bolt that holds the foot platform to the ladder stand. Using PVC, I made risers to the appropriate height for shot gun hunting rail. Using the hanger allows you to adjust the height of the blind down for bow clearance. Then using the remaining fittings, made a rectangle that attached to the PVC risers using 3/4 inch T's for the piece of burlap I bought. Then strapped the back of the rectangle to the front of the tree using the strap. Using a strap allows for movement as you adjust the height in front. I then used tie straps to secure the burlap to the rails . Unfortunately, I did not take a picture of it before it was in the tree with burlap attached. So I can't show the frame. But hopefully I described the process well enough. I plan to make another, so I will post that picture.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

you might try an army surplus store and get some old camo netting theat the military uses to cover equipment/artilary. You can see through it so to speak (not like cloth) but it would hide most movement and definately break up your outline.


----------



## tbarn (Dec 23, 2009)

I used the $10 burlap from walmart for 2 years. It worked well. was a bit of a pain to climb under to get into the stand.
this year I bought a blind kit from bigdog because it was on sale for $20 It is coated fabric and I am not sure how long it will hold up. but it looks like it may block some wind.


----------

